# Has Phil Liggett been fired by NBC?



## draftdodger (May 4, 2008)

Watching Paris-Nice I notice that Phil Liggett has been replaced by Steve Schlanger--you know the guy who sounds like he's always intentionally trying to deepen his voice.

Has Phil Liggett been fired by NBC?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

draftdodger said:


> Has Phil Liggett been fired by NBC?


Doubt it. I've definitely not heard anything about that - one would think that if Phil got the boot, the cycling media would be in a tizzy. Phil is probably bird-watching in Spain or some such place. He'll be back in the commentators box soon enough I would expect.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

What a pity. If he comes back to commentary I mean. Keep watching the birds, Phil and bring Paul along with you.

(Chasing Legends is a nice movie but it's not for having those two gentlemen in it.)


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Doubt it. I've definitely not heard anything about that - one would think that if Phil got the boot, the cycling media would be in a tizzy. Phil is probably bird-watching in Spain or some such place. He'll be back in the commentators box soon enough I would expect.


I think I heard Phil's commentary on one of the earlier races Universal Sports aired in the last few weeks. Seems like they are shuffling up all the commentators between the two networks. Haven't heard GoGo yet this season that I recall.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

4Crawler said:


> I think I heard Phil's commentary on one of the earlier races Universal Sports aired in the last few weeks. Seems like they are shuffling up all the commentators between the two networks. Haven't heard GoGo yet this season that I recall.


Wasn't GoGo in the line-up for Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne when that race got cancelled?


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Wasn't GoGo in the line-up for Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne when that race got cancelled?


Come to think of it, he may have been there, but then they switched to the San Luis replay.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

In years past, they had the teams split up as the went to various places around the globe.

July will be the real answer.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought he was in Cape Town for the Cycle Tour of South Africa. If you really want to know just look him up on twitter.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Wasn't GoGo in the line-up for Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne when that race got cancelled?


Yes, he was. Schlanger and GoGo.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

If you've been watching OLN/Versus/NBC the last several years, Phil rarely appears for February and March races. I can't recall him ever doing P-N or T-A or M-SR. He will be there for Flanders and P-R. Sorry to disappoint the haters.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> If you've been watching OLN/Versus/NBC the last several years, Phil rarely appears for February and March races.


Right, he has been spending time in South Africa the last few years during the European winter. Last year, Paul and Bob Roll covered Paris-Nice.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

youll start hearing him at paris-roubaix. maybe the ronde. if armstrong were racing, he would be slipping up at criterium international and maybe milano-san remo, but i think schlanger has been doin that lately.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

weltyed said:


> youll start hearing him at paris-roubaix. maybe the ronde. if armstrong were racing, he would be slipping up at criterium international and maybe milano-san remo, but i think schlanger has been doin that lately.


It's a tough gig- but somebody's gotta carry on the torch!


----------

